# Two that got away



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Recently my wife and I fished with our 9-year old granddaughter. We targeted red porgy and vermillion snapper at a site a bit east of Pensacola, natural bottom in about 105' of water. We got enough snapper and porgy for dinner, but there was some other excitement. We put out our gorilla rig, a 9/0 Senator with 100 lb line on the bottom, ruby red lips for bait. I had the drag tightened all the way down, for grouper supposedly. This was hit and the fish took off, kind of jerking and tugging while steadily taking out line. 100 lb line, no problem. He just keep on going, and eventually the line broke. My guess, several hundred pound shark.

We also had a fly line out, with a live ruby red lips. The reel was a Penn 706Z with 40 lb mono. This was hit and the fish ran on top for a long run. Then it stopped. I am thinking, do I want to try and weigh anchor and prepare to chase him? Then I started reeling, and it was coming fairly easily, and I thought this might not be so bad after all. I knew, however, that it would run again, and after I had regained a lot of line, it did run again. This time it just ran and ran; the most amazing run I have experienced. There was nothing I could do but watch the line peel from the reel. Finally, the bare spool appeared, and I thought for the first time ever I am going to be spooled. Then the line broke at the end, or rather the Albright knot I had tied to the hook and wire parted. I reeled back in a lot of line. I am thinking this fish was a ?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Big ol smoker king.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Shark or Porpoise


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

GROUPERKING said:


> Big ol smoker king.



I agree, with an outside shot at being a hooter. 

Biggest king I ever caught was on a ruby on a flat line, and just a flouro leader with a circle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

*Ruby*

Same fish he likes Ruby Red Lips.


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

*Ruby*

Linsley would have caught both of those fish lol.


----------



## fish head (Jul 6, 2009)

Back in the late 90's I caught a 63# wahoo on a live ruby lips while drift lining at the Liberty Ship Allen. It was light tackle and had to chase her on several long runs. Had I been anchored, I would have never had a chance.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

when you get close to the spool always start cranking down on the drag, put the pressure on them... you will either turn them or break them off. At least you will still have most of your line.

We have a saying on our boat, you should NEVER get spooled with a reel in your hands, CRANK IT DOWN On them!! You may just turn them!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Something to consider. I have a loop on the end of
My anchor line and a poly ball. It's just my normal anchor ball, but if I need to come off anchor quickly, I can just throw all my line out and clip the loop to the poly ball. When I get done, just slide back over to the poly ball and recover the anchor and line.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

While at anchor year before last we were minding our own business catching blackfins When two big ono's pay us a visit. Estimate they were both around 100#. Both were hooked up. One went east and the other went west. Both almost spooled Penn battles. The west bound got away but Tim,s were coached back to the boat. This was during a rodeo here in P Cola. Tim's weigh 98.6 pounds and he ended up taking second place. 
I think your fish might of been a big ono passing by.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea, that smoking run sounds like a hoo. That first run seems like they go forever.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I had not thought of a wahoo. Could be. My first thought was cobia, but maybe not. 

It did not run like a king. We caught a 47 pounder at the exact same spot in June as in the photo. Next time there we caught a 20 pounder (no photo).

Interesting idea about attaching an anchor buoy for a quick retrieval of the anchor. 

Regarding drag setting, I think as the line diminishes, the drag virtually gets tighter all by itself. It's a matter of lever arm. This has not happened but rarely, and in this instance never before have I been spooled. Anyway, I retrieved the line, but normally I waste line that has been stretched by a big fish. Severe stretching of mono compromises the line, and the next time it will break prematurely. So, discard it.

I am anxious to get back out there and try again.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I caught a cobia last year at this time at Paradise livelining a ruby red.. Stayed near the top the whole time


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good luck on the next trip!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

rustybucket said:


> when you get close to the spool always start cranking down on the drag, put the pressure on them... you will either turn them or break them off. At least you will still have most of your line.
> 
> We have a saying on our boat, you should NEVER get spooled with a reel in your hands, CRANK IT DOWN On them!! You may just turn them!!


?? I thought it was better to use less drag when most of your line is out due to all that line creating extra weight and water resistance?
,


----------

